# Is it possible to turn the Interior Accent Lighting off?



## Tiberius-Gavier (May 26, 2015)

I am thinking about installing the Interior Accent Lighting to my 2015 Murano but I was wondering if the lighting can be turned off?

This is just the lighting in the front footwells that is listed as an accessory on the Nissan website (not the whole interior cabin lighting setup). The description says that the LED's work with the headlights so they turn on when the headlights turn on - but if I am driving one night and decide that the lights on the floor are annoying, can I easily just turn them off? (Or are they just always on with the headlights - and the only way to turn them off would be to disconnect wires?)


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would be suprised if you couldnt turn them off..


----------



## 2Bad4u (Apr 19, 2016)

I can be changed - goto "Vehicle Setting/Lighting/Accent Lighting".


----------

